# Please welcome Richard King as our new moderator!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tonight we have yet another addition to our staff. Please welcome Richard King (formerly RKing401) as the new moderator for the Dish forums. Richard comes to us with a strong dealer background in Dish equipment. Anything you want to know, just ask!

Thanks for joining our team Richard and again, Welcome!!!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow! Congrats, Richard!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Another great addition, welcome to the DBSTalk staff, Richard. :righton:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Finally, adding a little class to the joint.... 

Whats with all the East Coasters? Heck even Mark is on the east side of I-5...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Finally, adding a little class to the joint....


A *LITTLE*???? :lol:

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

James_F said:


> Finally, adding a little class to the joint....
> 
> Whats with all the East Coasters? Heck even Mark is on the east side of I-5...


I live... and work... on the east side of I-5. Last nights debate was about ten minutes away from work.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So you are an east coaster...


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I seem to remember Richard back in the 90's over at the dss newsgroups. Always very friendly and helpful. A man of great wisdom (have I got the right fellow Richard?... j/k). A class act no doubt!


Congratulations Richard!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, finally I get my proper respect. :lol: Sonnie, the check is in the mail.  By the way, how did you get my picture in your avitar?


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey.... the easiest 50 bucks I ever made! lol

Ah, the hillbilly... I'm a bonafide country hillbilly ******* from lower Alabama! It just don't hardly get more country than where we are and I love my over-alls.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sonnie - was that you we almost ran over last week?  I was in Dothan last Thursday...can't believe how some of you drive down there! :lol:


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

lol.... You know when I dodged out of the way all I said was "Dadnabbit Yankee!".

You gotta watch these country boys with 4 X 4's. 

What is the world were you doing in Dothan? Did you drive through Troy on HWY 231?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I was down in Destin, FL last week and on Thursday went up to Dothan with my step brother in law to get his boat and go diving over at Blue Springs in the caves. I have no idea if we drove through Troy or what roads we were on, honestly.  Pretty nice area, except for all of those damn "love" bugs - never seen anything that think before...and boy do they stink when smashed!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

We went to Gulf Shores AL a few years back about this time, and I couldn't believe the 'love bugs'! They were everywhere, like locusts. Evidently, they are born as male and female, already connected!


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Yep, the love bugs come in pairs. I can go about an hour south of here and my vehicle will be covered up. It's incredibly awful.

Gulf Shores is nice but Panama City is where the fun is, if you like to have fun.... it's just so crowded.

Mark, are you referring to the Blue Springs near Marianna, FL.? I use to go swimming over there about 25 years ago. It's at the end of Merritts Mill Pond. Those are some serious underwater caves. There's also the caverns in Marianna that are very neat.

Then there's a Blue Springs, AL. but I don't think there are any caves there.

You probably wouldn't have made it up to Troy, we are about an hour north of Dothan.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup - Merritts Mill pond was were we were. We dove the head spring, Shangrila, the Twins and spent a little time in Hole in the Wall. You used to go swimming there? Damn, that water's cold! I was reading 67-68 degrees, and was cold by the end of the day wearing my 7mm semi-dry wetsuit.

Those caves are definitely serious, especially after reading the stories of the dead divers they pull out of there each year...


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Yes... some of the coldest water I know of around these parts.

I've heard some horror stories about those caves.

There use to be a diving platform at a park there that had a high dive on it.... right above some of those cave entrances. I use to love to dive off that thing. Then we had some tree dives on up the other end of the lake near Arrowhead campsites that we built and dove off. 

Remember though, that was 24, 25, and 26 years ago. I haven't been to Blue Springs since. I've visited Arrowhead several times since but just not the other end of the pond. There use to be some great fishing in that pond way back when too.... big ole shellcracker and bream.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, there's still a low board at the head end side, but no high board. I saw lots of big catfish, and a few carp, but no other fish life in there last week.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

EXCELLENT CHOICE. You chose wisely. Do mods have to use "real names"?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> EXCELLENT CHOICE. You chose wisely. Do mods have to use "real names"?


I can only speak for myself, but yes I am using my real name.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Karl Foster said:


> I can only speak for myself, but yes I am using my real name.


I just noted people changing their "handles" when they became mods and was curious. But it may be none of my business.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, had to go by my real name, even though my handle was a anagram of my last name.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Do mods have to use "real names"?





Sonnie Parker said:


> I seem to remember Richard back in the 90's over at the dss newsgroups. Always very *friendly and helpful*. A man of *great wisdom* (have I got the right fellow Richard?... j/k). *A class act* no doubt!


Well, the "King" part must be real!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I can with absolute certainty state that I am real.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Just think... now he has to live up to the "King" standard.. lol

I'm sure you can handle it, right Richard?

I bet JB is real too!

I think I've always used my real name... well, my nickname for my entire life has been Sonnie. William is my legal name and I sign W.R. Parker, Jr. My grandpapa named me Sonnie when I was born. Besides, Sonnie fits right for a ******* hillbilly name better than William does.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Our policy is that mods and admins use our real names on this board. I'm markdl pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> Just think... now he has to live up to the "King" standard..


Ain't nobody can live up to BB. He's the King I recognize. 
Hey Richard....You have to monitor my butt now! 
hehehe :lol:


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh yeah... I temporarily forgot about BB.


----------

